# Ndt



## علووومش (27 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
انا عندي دبلوم في الهندسة الميكانيكية و اريد ان ادرس ndt سواء كورسات او دبلوم 
فهل تنصحوني بدراستها او في شي ثاني ابدأ فيه قبل ndt ??
وكم الفترة احتاج علشان ادرس 4 طرق؟*


----------



## علووومش (7 مارس 2011)

no one !!!!!!!!


----------

